# daffodils and gladys



## rw3212 (Apr 8, 2008)

does anyone know if the girls like these plants?


----------



## Walliebee (Nov 17, 2006)

Through my observations, I would have to say no.


----------



## dcross (Jan 20, 2003)

I "think" daffodil pollen is poisonous?


----------

